
Retrospective: 26 Years of the Flexible Mandatory Access Control Security Model - ENOTTY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWFbxbsU3o
======
ENOTTY
Slides here:
[https://static.sched.com/hosted_files/lssna19/e5/LSS2019-Ret...](https://static.sched.com/hosted_files/lssna19/e5/LSS2019-Retrospective-16-9.pdf)

